# Post your homemade park piece specs!



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

hey, i wanted to make a box and a rail, but i need some specs. i think a lot of other people would like this, too.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I have plans for a 16' by 18'' box sitting on my closet floor.


The 8'x2'' box from last year. Way to wide...not to mention plastic pvc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

SMDSkata said:


> I have plans for a 16' by 18'' box sitting on my closet floor.
> 
> 
> The 8'x2'' box from last year. Way to wide...not to mention plastic pvc.


yo thats dope, but yea too wide lol and pvc is ok if you can't afford any expensive shit.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah it was like a 50 dollar setup + what I paid for the waterproof walling for the surface.

Me and my buds are prolly gonna go all out on that 16' if we build it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You still gotta show me how to make it or just ride yours


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

yeah, i totally could go for plans on that! unless you could just give it to me :laugh:


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Pheeldo said:


> yo thats dope, but yea too wide lol and pvc is ok if you can't afford any expensive shit.


its not to wide, great dance floor


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Heres something I'm working on. I'll have some plans hopefully later but it consist of 7 - 2x1.5s. Its 8'x1.5'x2'.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

i don't have any pics on this computer of our Mountain Menace compound but heres a quick little video
http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xiGtOaSbLE 

all of these features where made from scrap wood . 







The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

thats sick. i subbed you too


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

That CBox looks sick not to mention that handrail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone have any specs for a drop-in like the one in that video?


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah thats a big puppy. Its def a pyramid if not just a pile of dirt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

How To: Build A Drop In Ramp

here's one i found but it looks pretty sketchy because its kinda small. maybe if you increase the dimensions and add more support it would be better but its up to you.


----------

